# I never thought this would be me...



## M.R. Lops (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, I swore this would never happen with me, but everyone makes mistakes.  So, I have 2 Holland Lop and Mini Rex Mix does that I've been trying to sell with no luck lately.  They're currently 15 weeks old, so about 3 1/2 months old.  A couple months ago I got a Mini Rex buck, he is 14 weeks old, so a little over 3 months old.  
I raise purebred Holland Lops and Mini Rexes, the only reason I ended up with the mixes is because I was going to start working on a new breed called the Plush Lop, with the fur of a Mini Rex with lopped ears, but I decided to just purchase some Plush Lops from a breeder who has been working on them for years, which I will be getting in a week.  
So, anyways I've been planning on selling these 2 does and it got to when they were 3 months old, and I know you're suppose to separate them by then.  But, I thought, oh, just a few more days and I'll have them sold.  Well, they still haven't sold, so I finally decided that I would separate them tomorrow.  The only reason I've waited this long is because they are currently kept in an air conditioned barn, and its been in the 90's and 100's here, and I have a hutch outside that the buck was going to go in, when it got cooler.  And then I would keep him outside in his hutch, I just didn't want to take him from air conditioning to 100's.  So, the weather has gotten a little bit cooler, and I decided to move him out tomorrow.  
So, I go out to the barn, and by the way I have never seen my Mini Rex buck act "bucky", the 2 does are sisters and are always together, and he usually just sits in a corner by himself.  But they all have gotten along just fine.  but, tonight when I went out to check on the bunnies, I saw him sniffing and kind of rubbing against one of the does and acting more friendly towards them than usual.  Then, he tried to hump the other doe, but with no luck (I hope) because she was laying down.  So, I quickly opened their cage and took him out.  I put him outside in his new hutch and he seems to like it in there.  I just hope that I was soon enough.  As I said before, he's never acted "bucky" before today.  I guess his hormones finally kicked in.  The question is, was I too late?  
I'm also still working on trying to find the 2 does homes, but now I'm not sure what to do, because I'd hate to sell them to someone and have them end up being pregnant.  I have attempted palpating one of my does before (my Holland doe) with no luck.  Is there any other way to tell?
Any advice would be appreciated.  And shame on me for not separating them sooner.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 7, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Ok, I swore this would never happen with me, but everyone makes mistakes.  So, I have 2 Holland Lop and Mini Rex Mix does that I've been trying to sell with no luck lately.  They're currently 15 weeks old, so about 3 1/2 months old.  A couple months ago I got a Mini Rex buck, he is 14 weeks old, so a little over 3 months old.
> I raise purebred Holland Lops and Mini Rexes, the only reason I ended up with the mixes is because I was going to start working on a new breed called the Plush Lop, with the fur of a Mini Rex with lopped ears, but I decided to just purchase some Plush Lops from a breeder who has been working on them for years, which I will be getting in a week.
> So, anyways I've been planning on selling these 2 does and it got to when they were 3 months old, and I know you're suppose to separate them by then.  But, I thought, oh, just a few more days and I'll have them sold.  Well, they still haven't sold, so I finally decided that I would separate them tomorrow.  The only reason I've waited this long is because they are currently kept in an air conditioned barn, and its been in the 90's and 100's here, and I have a hutch outside that the buck was going to go in, when it got cooler.  And then I would keep him outside in his hutch, I just didn't want to take him from air conditioning to 100's.  So, the weather has gotten a little bit cooler, and I decided to move him out tomorrow.
> So, I go out to the barn, and by the way I have never seen my Mini Rex buck act "bucky", the 2 does are sisters and are always together, and he usually just sits in a corner by himself.  But they all have gotten along just fine.  but, tonight when I went out to check on the bunnies, I saw him sniffing and kind of rubbing against one of the does and acting more friendly towards them than usual.  Then, he tried to hump the other doe, but with no luck (I hope) because she was laying down.  So, I quickly opened their cage and took him out.  I put him outside in his new hutch and he seems to like it in there.  I just hope that I was soon enough.  As I said before, he's never acted "bucky" before today.  I guess his hormones finally kicked in.  The question is, was I too late?
> ...


Sorry to hear.  And yes everyone does make mistakes.  You had ONE HUGE reason to do what you did.  Heat, which may stress the rabbits.  Unfortunately, rabbits are rabbits.   Regarding any other way to tell a rabbit is pregnant, don't know.  I hear you really have to know what you are doing regarding palpating, and it look like you had no luck with your Holland doe.    It looks like the "wait and see" situation.  You now need to see if those does are pregnant before selling.  

Now you know why they say:  ALWAYS separately early!  

Looks like you are going to have your hands full.  With these bunnies and the ones you are going to get next week.  Watch out you don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## dewey (Aug 7, 2011)

None of us want that to happen or mean for it to, but don't feel like you're the only one that's ever happened to.   There's probably not many of us who haven't at some point missed a pull date or experienced that omg-grab.  Usually by the time it's seen it's already happened before being witnessed even if it didn't take.  Time can so easily slip away...31 days comes up quick, no less just 7 days which can make all the difference in the world and goes by just like 'that'.  Any that were 12 weeks or over that were exposed to a buck of the same age or more I'd consider bred, even though they may not be.  I'd be most concerned with those 16 weeks but it can happen at 12 weeks.  

I've never been any good at feeling them at any stage, but sometimes at 2 weeks or right before kindling I've been able to feel them, but I'm not reliable with that and it's always been hit or miss.  Just in case they were bred at 12 weeks or so, with them being 15 weeks now, I'd give them boxes in a few days and count them clear 35 days after the buck-grab.  Could very well be without need but there's that chance.  How one might decide to sell them at this point is up to the individual seller and the (very) experienced home, if any, that they'd be going to, being upfront that they might be bred (like we know you would be).....even though some buyers would view a possibly bred doe as a bonus, personally speaking, with them being young, I'd keep them to see them through 35 days and go from there.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 7, 2011)

I posted a topic with almost exactly the same title in "Breeds and Breeding" last week! I swore it'd never happen to me either but a buck and doe were older than I was told and now I may have a NZW litter on the way as well as a Lionhead/NZ litter if she was bred through the wire. I wouldn't mind the pure litter since our poor buck died of a heatstroke the other day when the heat index was 120! We did everything we could for the poor guy but he didn't make it. He was a good-looking buck and I know we'll be handraising kits from the doe if we want them to live but I think it might be worth it.

CYG


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 7, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I posted a topic with almost exactly the same title in "Breeds and Breeding" last week! I swore it'd never happen to me either but a buck and doe were older than I was told and now I may have a NZW litter on the way as well as a Lionhead/NZ litter if she was bred through the wire. I wouldn't mind the pure litter since our poor buck died of a heatstroke the other day when the heat index was 120! We did everything we could for the poor guy but he didn't make it. He was a good-looking buck and I know we'll be handraising kits from the doe if we want them to live but I think it might be worth it.
> 
> CYG


Ya, it really wouldn't bother as much if they were purebreds, but since their mixes, I really don't want to end up with more "muts".  I already can't sell the 2 mixes I have.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 7, 2011)

MR Lops, was it your site that had the info on the plush lops? I can't wait to see what you come up with! I hope you all figure out how to get them recognized.  

CYG


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 7, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> MR Lops, was it your site that had the info on the plush lops? I can't wait to see what you come up with! I hope you all figure out how to get them recognized.
> 
> CYG


Yes, I have info. on Plush lops on my site.  Plush Lops are the reason why I first started breeding rabbits.  I fell in love with them, but later realized how hard it would be to create them myself.  So, that's when I just decided to buy some that a lady had been working on for quite a few years.  And to my luck, she actually was selling out of rabbits because she didn't have the time for them anymore.  I am going to be getting them this Saturday.  They aren't "true" Plush Lops yet, but with a couple more generations they should be looking really nice.  I just joined ARBA a couple months ago, and hopefully some more breeders will start working on them too and we can get them recognized.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I wish you--and those who join you--the best of luck!

CYG


----------



## greymane (Aug 16, 2011)

You are not the only one.  We had a Mini Rex that hopped the divider I had between the pens.  (I really didn't think they would do that as it is a small gap.)  We hoped for the best, but two days ago she started pulling fur and this morning we woke to a new litter.  Fortunately, she hopped in with another Mini Rex that is not related and has a great pedigree.  Thank goodness for small miracles.


----------

